# Possession limits to change in 2011



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

*Anglers cheer loosened catch rules, but know they'll have another year of restraint
*http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2010/05/post_4.html


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

good news !!!


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

WHY NOT IMMEDIATELY? iS THERE A LOGICAL REASON FOR NOT MAKING IT RIGHT NOW? THE BAITING BAN WAS IMMEDIATE EVEN THOUGH ALL THE GUIDE BOOKS HAD BEEN PUBLISHED. ALSO THIS IS AN EXPANSION NOT A LIMITATION.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

ahhhhh politics


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's about time...


----------

